# Mineral foundation for really fair skintones?



## Erin0metallica (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, I need your help! 
  	I am looking for a matte mineral foundation matching my MAC NW15 complexion, not chalky, with a high covering power (I tend to have rednesses and green correctors make me look like I'm sick).
  	I have tried:
  	- The Body Shop MF 001, but it was too glowy and too sheer
  	- Prestige Cosmetics in Fair, nice but expensive here in Belgium and I have been upset by its lasting power (ridiculous for the price)
  	- Catrice Cosmetics in Light, a little bit too dark and too pinkish, and discontinued anyway...
  	- MAC of course, but I'd like to find out a cheaper alternative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I don't feel comfortable with the idea of buying a foundation without trying it and considering the distance between me and my favorite brands (all US based...), buying a few sampler kits would cost me a bomb.

  	I'd be grateful if anyone had a recommendation for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 3, 2011)

I highly recommend Alima:

http://www.alimapure.com/face/satin-matte-foundation

  	Their samples are really cheap but I'm not sure if they charge the regular international shipping charges if you're just ordering samples?  I'd try N1, N2 and C1, C2. Or if you want to take a leap of faith and order the full size I'd write to their makeup artist and include a picture.


----------



## Loraelai (Aug 3, 2011)

How about Elemental Beauty? I am NC20 in summer but my complexion gets definitely lighter in winter, and Luminous is the ONLY foundation I have ever tried that fits me in winter 
	They too have samples, but since shipping charges were a little too high (at least for Italy, I'm not sure about Belgium, but I expect they would be the same) I ordered a full size and it was perfect.
	Oh, and they ship from the UK!
Elemental Beauty


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 5, 2011)

i found good results with Buff'd (Canadian company), and the samples are shipped in an envelope = not spending money on postage!
  	they've exhausted all undertones as well (beige, neutral, yellow, olive, pink, etc.) so it'd be rather difficult to NOT find a match!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Both Meow Cosmetics and Alima have excellent shade ranges!


----------



## Erin0metallica (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I've checked their websites, but the problem is I cannot swatch thougout my screen... :-/ So I'm asking for a feedback from someone with the same skintone than me.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Laura Gellar's mineral powder foundation in Porcelain. I am NW 15 as well. It is hard to find. So far I have only found it on QVC and the LG website.


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with staring with samples and then testing the makeup in different lighting conditions. That's the best way to really find the right mineral foundation shade for you.


----------



## juliebean2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

You've given me some ideas as well. I've been wanting to invest in mineral makeup for quite awhile now.


----------



## Makep Junkie (Mar 2, 2012)

I have tried a few Mineral Foundation brands and non of them were really a great fit to my skin tone so I learned my lesson well . Trying out some testers is the most cost efficient and effective way to know which brands/products work out for you. Different brands have different formulations and ingredients so you won't really know how they work and if it suits your skin tone unless you try it.


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not much of a mineral foundation lover, but I would definitely recommend you to get some samples, because I don't know what is your skin typeily, normal or dry. Mine is dry so I use Benefit Oxygen Wow, and it's great, but my friend has oily pale skin and uses Neutrogena Skin Caring Mineral Powder. You have to test it first.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 21, 2012)

Erin0metallica said:


> Yes, I've checked their websites, but the problem is I cannot swatch thougout my screen... :-/ So I'm asking for a feedback from someone with the same skintone than me.


  	If you want to go with Alima and can't send a picture to their artist or talk to them via their Facebook page then I would suggest N1.


----------



## Scheherazade (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure where you're based, but have you had a look at Lily Lolo? (http://www.lilylolo.co.uk/) I'm really pale, and I've always had trouble finding a foundation that doesn't make me look orange. I'm about an NW15, and I use their China Doll, but Porcelain is paler still. They do samples for £1.29, and they ship both within the UK and internationally. They're definetly worth a look!


----------



## delic1999 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.everydayminerals.com/ they have many mineral bases for fair skin. I use this company since this is the only place that can match my skin tone and they are inexpencive. They actually have one that is so fair I can't wear it! They offer samples so you can try before you buy and they a genrous samples at that!


----------



## deannaf88 (Jul 23, 2012)

What about bareMinerals?  I think you would be 04 Light in the MATTE loose foundation.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm NW15, verry oily, and I swear by this one:
Baby Face.
  	It's inexpensive, covers well without looking chalky (as long as you don't apply it too heavily), and it lasts well on my oil-slick face. It's a nearly perfect match, on me.


----------



## shayfie (Oct 1, 2012)

Good Mineral Foundations with good coverage and in a fair cold skin tone is:

  	- Id Bare Minerals Matte in *Fair*
http://www.bareescentuals.com/Large...rmatte,default,pd.html?cgid=BE_SUB_FOUNDATION

  	- Jane Iredale Amazing base in *Ivory* (Just contact them and they will send you samples)
https://janeiredale.com/us/en/mineral-makeup/mineral-makeup-foundation/amazing-base-spf-20.htm

  	- Mineral Hygenics in *Fairest* or* Fair*(You can buy mini kit, then you have 40 days guarantee)
http://www.mineralhygienics.com/45-day-money-back-guarantee

  	- Everyday minerals Matte Base in* Fair *(they sell samples)
http://www.everydayminerals.com/store/base/matte.html

  	- Sheer Miracle in* Light Cool *(They sell samples)
http://www.sheermiracle.com/categories/Mineral-Makeup/Face/Mineral-Foundation/


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am very fair with yellow undertones, not sure what I am in MAC, but I do have trouble finding shades light enough usually.
  	I tried Meow and they have a great range of colors, but their foundation is light coverage, the full coverage formula called Flawless did last well on me and was probably what I would call medium coverage.
  	My favorite for both a good color match and coverage has been Lucy Minerals. Their foundation truly is full coverage. It is also the thickest mineral foundation I've tried. So you have to apply in thin layers(I use a stippling brush) and blend well. But when I do that, I get flawless skin and it doesn't look like I am wearing makeup at all.
  	They have a pure white that can be used to adjust foundation colors. When you find a good mix you can ask them to custom blend a full size for you and they will do it.
  	Lucy Minerals also has free shipping right now, I got an email from them, and it is free for international too!  Their samples come in jars and are $2


----------



## Misato-san (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with those who suggested Meow Cosmetics... they have samples so you can match yourself searching for your exact undertone (they have A LOT of them. They have also peach and olive, for a instance).
  	I'm a fair neutral with slightly pink undertones and I wear their fairest type, Inquisitive (Siamese)... I love it.
  	I suggest you to try both Inquisitive and Sleek, if you'll give them a try.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 14, 2013)

Personally I use everyday minerals in fair, the matte formula I like the most for everyday war. I'm fair with cool pink undertones and I suually war the lightest shade in most foundations unless they make me look ashy.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

I am really fair as well and I love the Laura Mercier mineral powder foundation and the Bare Minerals original formula, my skin as been it's best since I switch to mineral foundation, plus the coverage is gorgeous!
  	I use the Laura Mercier shade in Real Sand, Bare minerals I use the Fair and Light and both work wonders, but the light one is a little more yellow


----------



## GetBetterNStyle (Mar 13, 2013)

other than MAC, have you tried jane iredale? that's the first foundation I bought


----------



## Brattattak (Mar 15, 2013)

Defiantly bare minerals in fair, the new ready foundation. Get the precision brush. That should give you pretty good coverage. if still have some spots get a sample of the correcting sample. try that out its great. Unless you have any major issue you will be good will be good with the foundation. I highly recommend you get this brush with it though!


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Apr 7, 2013)

I am an NC15 and I wear the Bare Minerals in Fairly Light.  I have other mineral powders from  Laura Mercier (soft porcelain), Pur minerals (porcelain) and  Smashbox  Halo powder (fair) and I always end up going back to my Bare Minerals.  I really feel that it is one of the best mineral foundations on the market!


----------



## skin care (Jun 12, 2013)

Finely milled mineral foundation SPF 15 that buffs into the skin effortlessly, and allows custom coverage when applied in buildable layers. Made from natural ingredients to ensure the skin is kept clean and healthy, minimising breakouts and blemishes.


----------



## makeupnerdie (Oct 18, 2013)

My sister has  MAC NW15 complexion and she's been using the Laura Mercier Mineral Powder foundation with SPF 15 in the shade Classic Beige for years. She recently switched to a new mineral foundation line from Anita Grant called the Hello Beautiful Mineral Foundation in the shade Vanilla Sugar and it suits her perfectly. The coverage is very buildable and it can actually conceal her acne scars and redness on the sides of her nose. What's great about Anita Grant is that she sells sample sizes of her foundations to make sure you get the right shade before committing to buy the regular size. Go here to get your sample: http://anitagrant.com/mineral-cosmetics/mineral-foundation/mineral-foundation-samples.html


----------

